# Via Rail Canadian 2018 Winter Consist



## Tennessee Traveler (Nov 3, 2017)

I just booked a trip in February 2018 on the Canadian #2 Vancouver to Toronto. I requested the rearmost Manor car and room F and was assigned to car 212 and the agent said that would be the last Manor car followed by the dining car, a Prestige Chateau car, and and the Park Dome car. I am uncertain that the 212 Manor car is the really the rearmost car since all the older forums I have found here state the rearmost car would be 222 and the 212 car was actually one of the first Manor cars.

Is there an up to date Canadian consist listing available anywhere? Since the customer service person I talked to had a French accent and spoke matter of factly we both may have mis-communicated with each other. Can I call back Via Preference customer service to get clarification and be reassigned to the rearmost Manor car if 212 is not the rearmost Manor car?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 3, 2017)

The following consist was reported on another railroad forum yesterday. By the time you travel....car 13 and the second Skyline will probably be gone from the winter consist and 14 and 15 are already shown here as deadheading.

_"Having just arrived in Vancouver today off of #1, I can report the following: consist was usual coach and Skyline followed by sleepers 10, 11, 12, 13, Skyline activity car, diner, sleepers 14 and 15 not occupied I believe, Prestige 130 which was sold out I was told, and of course the 139 Park Car"_

When I travelled 2 years ago, this was the consist board in the Jasper Station. What has changed.is the diner is now between the last sleeper (which is Manor #12) and the first Prestige sleeper.

My guess.....#12 IS the Sleeper next to the Diner but just call VIA back to confirm.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks, NS Via Fan. I feel more assured after reading your post. I did can Via Rail back and the nice lady that answered confirmed that 212 was the "rearmost" Manor sleeper just before the dining car and then the Prestige car and the Park car. She did say that additional Manor cars might be added if reservations filled the existing Manor cars but they would be forward of 212. Anyway, I am looking forward to the trip and the very small consist assuming that the Skyline car following the coach car is still in the consist.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm just curious what all of the line numbers are in general. I'm thinking about a Canadian trip in April. What consist size should I be expecting?


----------



## zephyr17 (Nov 7, 2017)

212 is the last Manor in a minimum consist (3 sleepers, 210, 11 and 12). However, they will add cars for demand. On 2(10/31) which I was on, they added a 213 and 214 car, probably for an America By Rail tour group that was on Vancouver-Jasper.

Via will move you if you call and check back. Unfortunately, I didn't bother to call and check.

Also, they are putting the diner between the regular sleepers and Prestige now.

On 2(10/31) the consist was:

Deadhead bag

Deadhead diner

Bag

Coach

Coach Skyline

5 Manor (line numbers 210-14)

Sleeper Skyline (not staffed)

Diner

Deadhead Manor (appeared to have a few crew in it)

Prestige Chateau

Park

It was a weird consist, probably partly because of shoulder season repositioning. The crew said that Skyline had been staffed westbound into Vancouver.


----------



## Anderson (Nov 14, 2017)

VIA is pretty good about accommodating demand...but then again, unlike Amtrak they have the spare equipment to do so! The line numbers will start at 110/210 and go up from there.

(And now I am imagining a car with the name "Deadhead Manor", which sounds like it should be chartered for a psychadelic rock concert.


----------

